
Common Go for Data Science Questions - dwhitena
http://www.datadan.io/common-go-for-data-science-questions/
======
sjezewski
I really appreciated the point about the 'effectiveness' of any data analysis.
If it doesn't provide a service, it's not actually effective.

To supplement the article - I'd love to see an in depth comparison of what it
takes to 'deploy' python analysis into services vs a similar problem in go.

